# Made The Plunge



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Well I finally made the plunge and put a deposit on a 2006 21RS today







. I pick it up on Thursday. My first tt experience. I am starting from scratch, I don't own anything for a tt.

So my question to all you experienced outbackers is.

What is the first thing I should get for it?
What are the must have's?

I know what the dealer tells me, but I want to here from the experts.

Thanks for the help

Toolman
Gary


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats!!! action

wow a 2006, mine is old already

Good luck, have fun.

must haves... truck, hitch, brake controller, patience, and willingness to have fun camping...

Kevin


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

suggest you do a search -- I remember about a month ago someone asked (actually this question comes up about every three weeks) the same thing and everyone collectively came up with a list of about 30 things... i just cant find it...


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats on the TT. I think that you made a good choice!
















I thought the buying list was pinned somewhere?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Gary on the TT and Enjoy
Hope everything goes smooth for you on Thursday.

Don


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

[quote name='toolman' date='Jul 18 2005, 05:26 PM']
Well I finally made the plunge and put a deposit on a 2006 21RS today







. I pick it up on Thursday. My first tt experience. I am starting from scratch, I don't own anything for a tt.

So my question to all you experienced outbackers is.

What is the first thing I should get for it?
What are the must have's?

I know what the dealer tells me, but I want to here from the experts.

Thanks for the help

Toolman
Gary
[snapback]45389[/snapback]​
First I will say congratulations on your new "TOY". You should ask a lot of questions at your walk through. The answers you get that you are not sure about, repost them here and you will get complete explanations on most if not all the working systems from the experts on this site.

Again, I say good luck and enjoy your time with your family and your new camping experience!
Us 21RS'ers have to stick together with all those other (HUGH)monsters out there.
Don

action


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Congrats on the 2006 21rs. I just bought mine less than two weeks ago,, a new 2005 21rs. Now I feel like mine is a year old and not even been out in it yet!! Have fun, this forum is really great ................


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard gary action 
congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on the purchase of the finest model in the outback line









No bias here.

Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats and welcome!! action

first thing I would buy is a few beers to have while moding or surfing CW web site, or tinkering in the trailer, etc. seems to make the whole process more enjoyable, especially when the weather is hot







!!

good luck with the new rig.

scott


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

*Congrats and welcome........... you made a fine choice. I think bigger would have been better but there's only the wife and me and maybe another couple if we invite someone to camp with us so it's plenty big enough for us. We love it!

Again, Congrats! you'll love it here to the peeps are great*


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats on your new Outback!

Try here: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=3965&hl=

Also, you probably want a pressure regulator for your fresh water hose as well as an in-line filter.

Make sure you do a thorough PDI, take the checklists found in the Forum.
Here's a good one: 
http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...l?1088221594096


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the great advise. I picked up my new 21rs today. Its great. Better yet, my dealer is opening new and expanded parts store and I was able to go on a shopping spree before they opened. Best of all I knew the new owner and got everything I wanted at cost.

Can't wait to go camping

Toolman


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats on the new 21RS. We just completed a 3400 mile stroll in ours and are as pleased as the day we brought it home. The first thing I would recommend is organization. Having a "Kit" for the normal tasks greatly eases the routine tasks. Water, sewer and power.

Frees up the time for the fun.

JT


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome, congrats and what they said.







Let me add that if you can get a Maxair vent cover installed quickly, then do it first. They MIGHT add it on at the dealer. Not hard to do at all yourself, but it should come mandatory on ALL units. Keeps it ventilated without worrying about rain when the heat index is 105! ALSO, you will have this odor because it's new; a formaldehyde odor. It's really bad when it's hot, this pretty much eliminates that odor, at least for us it did.


----------

